# craving sand!!



## kayz

Hii all.. 
ii'm 32weeks pregnant today and ii'm really wanting to eat sand and have been for a while now.. ii eat gritty sherbet instead but it really isnt the same :( ii just really want to go out and buy a bag of sand and eat it.. x


----------



## calais

sand? Like at the beach sand? I was reading a story in a magazine today and this little girl was eating sand. They later found she had some disease that made her crave that because her brain new sand had salt in it? Dunno id never heard of it.

People crave weird things during pregnancy though, im glad i havnt this time or last time lol


----------



## kayz

yeah like proper sand, no idea why.. 
and oh that sounds abit wierd :S
yeah pregnancy does make us crave and do wierd things lol


----------



## lauren10

Oh interesting! I tell my husband about posts on here and he's been eyeing me, making sure I don't eat sponges or laundry detergent. :) 

I would ask the dr if there is anything you're lacking when you have your blood tested...maybe you need more iron or something.


----------



## Windmills

I crave chalk really badly, and bricks aswell for some reason. Sand doesn't sound too bad either :lol: 
I found out yesterday I'm anaemic and the midwife said it could be related to that, have you had the results from your 28 week bloods back?


----------



## Jo_banana

Don't they say you crave what you body needs.

Sand is silica, which is a form of silicon which is in foods, as per this article:

https://www.eatwell.gov.uk/healthydiet/nutritionessentials/vitaminsandminerals/silicon/

May be that.

Or just that you fancy a lovely sand sandwich of course!


----------



## calais

Maybe you need more salt :) Try some Chips with salt and see if that lessens the cravings


----------



## kayz

yeah ii am on iron tablets think that may explain it abit..


----------



## ginab

im craving chalk and dust which ive been told could be something called pica? look it up on google may be same thing?


----------



## gina8177

It's funny how our bodies can do such strange things! :)

I would definitely let your midwife know though, pika happens in pregnancy and it's important that they know.


----------



## a_c

Yes you should definitely let your midwife know of these random cravings, they are medically recognised


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Sounds like PICA to me.. It's something to do with you're iron levels.. I had this but with ice.. Not just ice-poles but normal ice from the freezer which obviously isn't good because it's not real ice iykwim?? I'm on Iron tablets now and don't really get the craving anymore but I would mention it do you're MW just to be safe xxx


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I agree with gina make sure your midwife knows!!


----------

